# Weekend Warriors work.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Firstly I only viewed the car tonight to quote to rectify the work. I have not touched this car!!!!

This had been carried out by a weekend warrior who for the sake of this being a public forum I will not say who did it, but he is lurking on here.

Nissan Navara having being corrected.










Not too good in my opinion.


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't see he picture?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ooooooooooooooft!


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

WOW thats feckin shocking


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

O M G !!!!! :doublesho


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

it looks like an image of a sand storm in the sahara ffs


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Holly bloody bejesus!!!!!!!

Without being funny it actually looks like he forgot to buff the wax off that's how bad it is!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Holy **** are you kidding me?

My 10 year old son would put that to shame....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You should see the other side and bonnet, shocking.


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Holy cow!

Hope they didn't pay for that


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Pay for it, the guy should charge the weekend warrior for having it corrected .


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Did they stop half way through and forget to finish it! Feck me!

My paintshop does a better job with G3!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Now that's skill

it really bring's out the 3D affect


----------



## PeteO (Aug 22, 2010)

frightening! :buffer:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Ouch! This sort of thing scares me when I consider buying a DA- though I doubt I'd be that bad lol!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

thats a fecking unreal pretty skilled too leave it that bad


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

What did he use...................an air brush!!!!!!?!!!!!!!

That is unbelievable! :buffer: :doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

P.M.V Gavin 


If anyone remembers him :lol::doublesho


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> P.M.V Gavin
> 
> If anyone remembers him :lol::doublesho


He recently had his picture in the paper incase you forgot what he looked like! :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> He recently had his picture in the paper incase you forgot what he looked like! :lol:


And he was on Jeremy Kyle :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bloody hell thats shocking!!! 

what pad/polish did he use? rocks and a brillo pad?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I don't remember him!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Holy **** are you kidding me?
> 
> My 10 year old son would put that to shame....


my two year old niece probably could too Robbie :lol:
how can someone get it that bad


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Please tell me this was done with a rotary !!! Im sure there is no way this could be done with a DA


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Ouch! This sort of thing scares me when I consider buying a DA- though I doubt I'd be that bad lol!


Buy one! I think you would struggle to get that result from a DA :buffer: looks like a rotary with something harsh?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

HAHA... how do you even manage to do something that bad?


----------



## twiggy99 (Nov 21, 2010)

o dear that's so bad! how is that possible? I'm guessing that P.V.M had something to do with this? Don't know him from here but know him from other sites.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> P.M.V Gavin
> 
> If anyone remembers him :lol::doublesho


I almost asked about him the other day... His posts were a constant source of laughter 

Was this him?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

message deleted


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my guess.. rotary.. g3, wool pad, moved too fast and not flat to surface...

am i close?

this is nissan black paint same as mine(probably the same anyway) so its not the toughest paint..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's impressively bad!


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

Somebody should of gone to specsavers, shame on you for doing that to someones car. Whoever it was. At least do it to your own no someone elses. (If it was his own then disregard my post) lol.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeez, didnt the weekend warrior like this person had a grudge???
Well we can now see the borealis in the uk... as a mural...

http://geology.com/nasa/aurora/aurora-borealis-curtains-alaska.jpg

http://www.flash-screen.com/free-wa...imgs/1278912957_1600x1200_aurora-borealis.jpg


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok so a quick google search tells me who pmv Gavin is, question now is, was he really that bad?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

omg,who did that stevie wonder or the guide dog..unreal.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

*goes off to google PMV gavin*

*back from search* 
.... he has bought more cars than I have rented out from my fleet :lol: !!!!! also had more crashes than my fleet :|


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Absolutely terrible! Those tyres havent been dressed at all!!

:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I tried my best guys...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I tried my best guys...


PMSL:lol:

Im sure I had seen a write up somewhere on this vehicle. Not 100% sure so wont say anything but that is REALLY bad!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

It's certainly, erm, unique!


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Scott Harris said:


> Can't see he picture?


Lucky you :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW Thats impressive :doublesho


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I seriously hope the guy will be getting his money back from this 'weekend warrior' because that is shocking.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i wish i could do that :wall:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

:buffer::buffer::buffer::doublesho:doublesho
That is shocking if i was the owner i would have been mega pissed :devil:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I've seen some bad ones from bodyshops (worse infact) and even fairly bad from "pros" but not where near that from a detailer. 

It's pretty easy to do that if you don't know what your doing tbh. I'm guessing these have soft paint like other nissans.

Highlights the need for various light sources and they'd probably have been best finishing down (or doing the whole thing) with a DA if they only had halogen light and no real sun / sun gun or the like to check the work - although they'd probably have left trails over over it with the DA.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope that's an april fool joke and you got your dates mixed up 

Awful

EDIT - Oh dear it isn't ......is it


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

How on earth did you see this as a write up? Have they only showed the before shots or where the finishing shots took at dusk when the light is softer :doublesho

I did some test photo shots on a panel that i had only cleansed, clayed and then waxed. From one angle the refelection was as good as the ones you see on here, but from a different angle it showed all the defects.

Dont always believe what you see <-- not in respect on the OP photo btw, thats awful :lol:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Blimey :doublesho

That really is quite spectacular :buffer:

In some ways it could start a new trend - Fancy paint job guv..? No, them thar prutty patterns are geeeeenuuuuiiiiiiine holograms baby - cost a fortune too


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone else done a search by 'posts' for "Nissan Navara"? I couldn't help myself... 

I'm guessing this isn't the one [email protected] KDS wet sanded?! :lol: His is a nice example of what can be done though, if anyone needed a sweetener for this in the absence of afters just now . 

Quite a few threads on these infact... it appears the paint might be quite soft. 

Look forward to the turnaround :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

So did the famous Gavin do this one or does it just look like his trademark work?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

gally said:


> So did the famous Gavin do this one or does it just look like his trademark work?





McClane said:


> Anyone else done a search by 'posts' for "Nissan Navara"? I couldn't help myself...
> 
> Quite a few threads on these


I won't share what I found, as without confirmation... all sorts of improper conclusions could be jumped at. But it can't hurt to have a wee look can it? That was my approach to seeing if there was any evidence towards this on the site. There may of course not be.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

McClane said:


> I won't share what I found, as without confirmation... all sorts of improper conclusions could be jumped at. But it can't hurt to have a wee look can it? That was my approach to seeing if there was any evidence towards this on the site. There may of course not be.


I want to know what thread you went to haha, I searched google and here for nissan navara with random other names attached too and couldn't pull up anything


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

not sure i could do that if i tried, made a right mess


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

wow thats awesome! Lol.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Firstly I only viewed the car tonight to quote to rectify the work. I have not touched this car!!!!
> 
> This had been carried out by a weekend warrior who for the sake of this being a public forum I will not say who did it, but he is lurking on here.
> 
> ...


I had to do one just like it, the guy came to see me for a quote, so I gave him one...he then got chatting in a boozer and another apparently pro detailer quoted him £150, so he goes for it....it ended up like this....


































sorry for the hijack but this needs to stop, these *W*eekend *E*nthusiastic *A*mateur *D*etailers need to realise that what they are doing is giving the good folk a seriously bad name, you either can or you cant...but they are kidding themselves by thinking they can....for me these are the results from wannabes that attend training days, so maybe something is a miss deep at the heart of it all, I know no responsibility can be held regarding the guys who hold these training days and for someone that just wants to learn how to look after their own then fine, but if this is whats happening then maybe the quick buck should stop and a higher price be paid, only the serious will then come forward IMO....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

There will always be cowboys, just the same as in any business...

I think it's a bit harsh to vent against the weekend people, I have seen some "pro" details, and they are shocking too....

There will alwasy be a market for the rubbish machine polisher, just the same as the £3 car washes will always be there, because most people don't understand what is involved in a correction, so don't want to pay the money....they just want a clean car.


:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The thing is, if that had been pictured in the shade or out of direct sunlight, no one would have been any the wiser - hence why it's a good idea to put loads of direct light before and afters in write ups, folk reading the write ups will know if you're telling porkies or not


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> There will always be cowboys, just the same as in any business...
> 
> I think it's a bit harsh to vent against the weekend people, I have seen some "pro" details, and they are shocking too....
> 
> ...


Indeed, there are a lot of amateurs who are more than capable when the proper time is spent - as evidenced by the Showroom. What about the chap who spent his entire working week producing what sounded like this sort of stuff at the demand of dealerships as his "pro" job... but in his own time, was a weekend wonder... as confirmed by Gordon (Caledonia) I believe.

The gap between bad amateur vs good amateur could be as dramatic as bad pro vs good pro. What's unforgiveable is a bad amateur turning their hand to being a bad pro without any remorse for their customers or the reputation of the wider trade/skill. Or even a moderate amateur thinking they know it all and turning out as not such a good pro when they hit a few hurdles and not doing something about it.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That is *TRULY *impressive for all the wrong reasons :lol:

I think a name and shame should be performed  so nobody else has the misfortune to pay for something like that..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's such a shame there has never been a regulator for detailing. But it's kinda new age and the lines are very blurred.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

gally said:


> It's such a shame there has never been a regulator for detailing. But it's kinda new age and the lines are very blurred.


You'd never get it to work IMO.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

gally said:


> It's such a shame there has never been a regulator for detailing. But it's kinda new age and the lines are very blurred.





Clark @ PB said:


> You'd never get it to work IMO.


Another idea might be an "official", or certainly aggreed qualification/validation that could be displayed on Vans/Websites as a stamp mark for quality. First you'd need a professional body to do the accrediting I suppose... but all such things have to start somewhere!

Unless of course they're centrally imposed (think CORGI/Gas Safe, whatever it's called now). I doubt a badly detailed car is such a danger as a badly installed boiler to warrant this mind.

I guess a self regulated quality hallmark process may fall foul of politics the usual pitfalls - but it wouldn't be a bad way to eliminate coyboys... depends how bad/costly their presence gets I suppose.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

I got bored last night and so... for a laugh... googled PMV Gavin...  He still looks as gormless as ever and still up to his old tricks.... The daft ****

Was this him then?

I dont think there needs to be a regulator... But as Clark said.. its pretty easy to see who is good looking at write ups and websites with plenty of direct light before and after shots. It still make me laugh / cringe even now when detailers in the Studio post up picture in flat light of supposed corrections... or post tons of befores and one blurry after. Always makes me think there is something up with the finish.

IMO weekend warriors actually justify the existence of pro detailers even more and when a customer says... "ooh thats a bit expensive.. Ive got a mate who can do it for half that" then direct them to evidence of such cheaper work like this car.

I know I've had several occasions where Ive been undercut for a quote and then had the customer coming back 2-3 weeks later after the cheaper quote produced work like this. Obviously as a professional business I cant blow them a raspberry, jump up and down and chant 'i told you so'... But it helps validate my existence and prices I feel.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

McClane said:


> Another idea might "official", or certainly aggreed qualification/validation that could be displayed on Vans/Websites as a stamp mark for quality. First you'd need a professional body to do the accrediting I suppose... but all such things have to start somewhere!
> 
> Unless of course they're centrally imposed (think CORGI/Gas Safe, whatever it's called now). I doubt a badly detailed car is such a danger as a badly installed boiler to warrant this mind.
> 
> I guess a self regulated quality hallmark process may fall foul of politics the usual pitfalls - but it wouldn't be a bad way to eliminate coyboys... depends how bad/costly their presence gets I suppose.


It wont be worth the paper its printed on...

Look at swissvax for instance... high end brand having 'authorised detailers'.... You think all their work is up to the standard you would expect from a 'professional certified detailing company'?

Each detailing company sets their own standards and certifies themselves by proving the work they have done in the past.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> You'd never get it to work IMO.


Totally agree. It will never happen.



jedi-knight83 said:


> I got bored last night and so... for a laugh... googled PMV Gavin...  He still looks as gormless as ever and still up to his old tricks.... The daft ****
> 
> Was this him then?
> 
> ...


Fair post mate.

The weekend warriors tag is very very unfair I think. Any work I do would be weekends or evenings anyway so I think that's very unfair.

Then again i'm not making a living from it and advertising myself as an amazing pro detailer without the final product to back up my claims.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow - those 'pass' lines are eractic to say the least - guessing whoever did this was holding onto the machine with one hand whilst chatting on a mobile with the other.

Pretty shocking but isn't this the new 'american style' finish....

:O)


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

IMO the only way is to name and shame....I know i could easily name the fella that did the RR I posted and it would more than likely end his forays into such things....but its not really professional to do that....on the other hand do we stand by and let it happen....


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> IMO the only way is to name and shame....I know i could easily name the fella that did the RR I posted and it would more than likely end his forays into such things....but its not really professional to do that....on the other hand do we stand by and let it happen....


I guess it all depends on if they are a shameless repeat offender, or even non-plussed about what happened, but if it was a genuine F-up and they learn their lesson and try to fix their mistakes for the person/themselves a public name and shame wouldn't be so nice.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Feck


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't believe the "Detailer" who did this was happy enough to let the customer come and collect it????

Surely you wouldn't just need perfect sun light to see thos defects??? They're SO bad i think they'd show up in most light sources, that is truely shocking!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

It's quite artistic. Do you think he was trying to get a flame effect?


----------



## adam-TT (Mar 24, 2011)

Quick question I'm pretty new to my das6 polisher, still practicing on scrap panels.
How does this occur? going too fast?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

adam-TT said:


> Quick question I'm pretty new to my das6 polisher, still practicing on scrap panels.
> How does this occur? going too fast?


I don't think you'd ever do that with a DA no matter what you did...

Looks like he's used a wool pad, too fast with some heavy compound and then not refined it at all


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

wow! Shocking! are there any rules for naming and shaming?


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

No way !
Shocking.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> wow! Shocking! are there any rules for naming and shaming?


Thread just got closed down yesterday as 'we aren't here to make fun of anyone' but...............

If this is seen as a 'Please, don't ever do this and call yourself a detailer and charge for it' post, then I think that's fine :thumb:

MF, an advice thread you posted in the other day and didn't know what I was saying. What I tried to say was that while many people can be competant driving, just as many people will become competant with a machine polisher, very few will hit the top flight as in being a professional driver, or a full time professional detailer. It was trying to 'big-up' professional detailers, including yourself.

Unfortunately this proves the other end of the scale. That no matter how many people become competant with a rotary, there will always be someone out there managing to ruin it.

I'm trying to figure out how he was able to make the pretty pattern :doublesho


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Edstrung said:


> What I tried to say was that while many people can be competant driving, just as many people will become competant with a machine polisher, very few will hit the top flight as in being a professional driver, or a full time professional detailer.


Very fair point mate... I think the problem is; does someone who buys a race-car and a race helmet + overalls, gets a licence and puts some decals on a car manage to pass themselves off as a pro driver? No, they're *still *an amateur until they're invited to drive for a team and paid.

With any trade like this. Someone buys a van, the tools, does some signwriting and gets a website, they're a "pro", albeit a cowboy - and can charge unsuspecting punters. Same with builders or whatever. The problem is you only know when its too late.

But yes, it is true that there will be only few who reach elite levels, and their work will stand for itself. :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

For anyone who cares more than a little about their car's finish, this seems 
almost unbelievable. How could _anyone_ who inflicted that level of damage call 
themselves a detailer?

There are many occasions when I cringe at the advice given here. I think the
moral of the story is to always see some credible pictures of how any particular 
advice has worked, before you decide to follow it...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Fantastic pimp my ride paint job


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Surely they should be named so that no one goes near them?

That is Top class bad


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Would just like to get my defence in early.

I was never very good with these machine polishing things!


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm shocked and disappointed they didn't dress the tyres. Seriously though I hope who ever carried out that abysmal work sees this and really thinkings next time before detailing another vehicle, especially when being paid.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I think you guys have got it all wrong, to get uniformed holograms to form a pattern like that in 3D is a unique technique that people will pay for, lmao


----------



## twiggy99 (Nov 21, 2010)

Surely after the first panel and you could see things where going wrong you would stop and give it a thought  Maybe they wanted to do the whole car the same to 'blend it in' 

Mirror make sure you take some before and after shots for us!


----------



## NML (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG!! Black in 3D lol


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

twiggy99 said:


> Surely after the first panel and you could see things where going wrong you would stop and give it a thought  Maybe they wanted to do the whole car the same to 'blend it in'
> 
> Mirror make sure you take some before and after shots for us!


Depends on products used and methods - there are several polishes that could give what are thought to be excellent results,but with no IPA wipedown afterwards and a load of drop back you could get the above results after a short space of time.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Blimey!:doublesho


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh dear.


----------



## hillhound (Sep 11, 2010)

McClane said:


> I doubt a badly detailed car is such a danger as a badly installed boiler to warrant this mind.
> .


It might be for the detailler if they left my car as bad at this Nissan!!!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Depends on products used and methods - there are several polishes that could give what are thought to be excellent results,but with no IPA wipedown afterwards and a load of drop back you could get the above results after a short space of time.


I've head of people mixing FCP and another polish and getting it to finish down perfectly. I "corrected" a E60 bonnet and it looked perfect - until i wiped it down with IPA and it was fairly bad with buffer trails. Worse than if I'd just been using FCP and finished slowly. Was 100% not down to my polishing technique.

Tried the same on a few cars since to show people and I've never been able to replicate it so it's down to the paint type as well as polish IMO.

People just don't get the importance of IPA wipedown and proper panel inspection or how easy it is to do what's been to in this thread if you don't know your onions.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

FCP is pretty easy to give a trail free finish on its own,but as you say - IPA wipe downs will reveal all! I can't really remember the last time I used it in all honesty,I think 105,Fast Gloss and more recently WP-6H are way ahead of it in my opinion.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I mainly use 105 now and have just bought some Fast Gloss from yourselves to trail. I found that on rock hard paints (like RS4 etc) that it was to much work to get it perfect after IPA wipedowns betwen every stage that yellow top and a yellow pad would struggle to get rid of the very minute pad scores that it left - ones very hard to spot even with the sun gun. Probably down to my technique but I just couldn't get along with it. 

Despite reading that 105 fills a lot I can mainly get it to finish down pefect on most paint types with no filling at all and it's currently my favourite polish/compound.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Depends on the paint you're polishing,I've seen 105 fill almost as much as FCP but it depends on how you work it really. Fast Gloss is really good and I've been seriously impressed with the Wolfs polishes,I've been using them alot recently.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I used to wipedown everything until i started with Scholl polishes especially s17+, took me a while to convince myself that i didnt need to wipedown with this stuff but I was seeing no difference, only now use IPA to ensure a perfectly clean surface for Permanon....


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> I've been seriously impressed with the Wolfs polishes,I've been using them alot recently.


I know Jesse has been waiting for people to try the polishes he has, good to hear you rate them


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

SSR3 on a hot panel, in direct sunlight, with a DA will produce something similar, but that's truley WRONG!


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Brillo pad and G3 Springs to mind with some fairy liquid added to it.


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

I like it 

:lol:


----------



## Craig Taylor (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

What are we looking at? :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: dont be lazy kempe.. go back to first page and look at the pics!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: dont be lazy kempe.. go back to first page and look at the pics!!


I did look its a really good finish on the black paint :lol: I did'nt see anything wrong


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: please dont go near the caliber with a polisher kempe :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: please dont go near the caliber with a polisher kempe :lol:


Oh don't worry I have a friends car to do that to first :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: it wasn't that navara from post 1 was it :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: it wasn't that navara from post 1 was it :lol:


Checky git  Na I have done worse when I was training as a panel beater but I was 17. Got a few more years under my belt now using da and rotarys though havent used a rotary in a while :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:thumb: :lol:


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Perhaps it was the hubby's car and he'd been playing away from home and he wife asked for a special detail.


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

woah...


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

I think that I might wait before buying a DA!


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

that is why I would NEVER attempt to use one of them ...I would have a two tone car ...base coat and colour 

think I would rather pay one of the professionals to do it


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Those trails are from a Rotary polisher not a DA.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

I fail to see whats wrong with this...........................























:doublesho:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: don't you start.. kempe already done this aswell..

the two of you arent allowed near my car now!! :lol:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*The Worst Detailer in the world.....*

Its good to know im not the worst detailer in the world.......i may be the new guy in town ..........but i have principals........


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

you should post who has done the work to stop anyone else from using them and ruining the paintwork on another car


----------



## Wil (Sep 18, 2009)

would this sort of damage be easy enough for someone with the 'right' methods to correct? or would that truck now never look right?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I dare say it would be relatively easy, and should require a light/finishing polish/pad combo. 

Well, that's what it would normally take if you had caused it yourself and corrected it straight away. However, it may have picked up swirls again etc, and a detailer may just decide to start again with some correction


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG :doublesho

That is definitely done by a rotary polisher and not a DA. It either looks like they used a wool pad or have not allowed enough work time for the polish to break down sufficiently. 

Hope the chap never paid for that job.:buffer:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Reflectology said:


> IMO the only way is to name and shame....I know i could easily name the fella that did the RR I posted and it would more than likely end his forays into such things....but its not really professional to do that....on the other hand do we stand by and let it happen....


So why should the OP name and shame then??


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have similar makes on my van to this ( although not nearly as bad ), done by a previous owner - not me !

Would a DA Polisher and Megs 83 take this out ?


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats really bad!.. is this easy to do? I want to buy a machine polisher soon, haven't used one before so these are abit off putting!

Those results are rediculous!


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

tommys said:


> Thats really bad!.. is this easy to do? I want to buy a machine polisher soon, haven't used one before so these are abit off putting!
> 
> Those results are rediculous!


I dont blame you for being aprehensive but the pros here have stated that a rotary has done this.

I have to admit im a guy who has got into detail although i have an old car but do take pride in it, so I jumped at the chance to borrow my friends DAS 6 to get swirls out of my paintwork. I used it with Megs 205 and got a majority of the swirls out and more clarity to the finish. Its a silver nissan btw.

So i suppose it all comes down to how much you value your car. 
For me personally its for practise, although when I get a newer car I can justify spending money for a pro for mirror like finish. For the following reasons:

+ Dont have a garage so had to work outside, sun was an issue
+ Dont have a PTG
+ Took 14 hours in total approx 2 hours washing and decontaminate, 12 hours polishing.
+ Also im short which doesnt help with the roof lollll.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I'm suffering from bad chronic fatigue, but all I read at the start was this



Mr Orgasmo said:


> ...I have to admit im the guy who had done this detail...


:doublesho :doublesho


----------



## StuartCheshire (Jun 2, 2011)

*Oh no... My beautiful navara -<)*

Hi Folks… I am the owner of the once gorgeous Nissan Navara and I thought it might remove some of the speculation if I tell you the full story.

My car was scratched on the passenger side of the cab at the rear one Saturday afternoon on a supermarket car park. The offender had scarpered and thus, I was left with the repair to be done out of my own pocket. I asked around at work and several people recommended a local family run garage saying that they'd all had good bodywork repairs from this place. I rolled up at this garage a couple of days later and got a good quote with a bit of discount because I had come recommended. A week later I left the car with them and collected it 2 days later.

I was absolutely dumbfounded by what I came to collect… the scratch had gone alright and in fact it was a good job, but the entire car was covered in oversprayed laquer. Now when I say the entire car, I mean the tires, the glass, the *&%$ aerial…everything! I asked if he was 'having a laugh' and he said he'd not noticed (a bodywork repair shop and he'd not noticed that a very black pick-up truck was now a kind of rough grey….?). I told him I was not going to pay him for ruining a good car and that he would have to repair the damage and return the car to me in the condition I gave it to him. After a few awkward arguments and a bit of swearing he agreed that they'd made a mess and arranged to take the car back and clean it up.

A week later I again dropped the car off and a day later collected it at around 5.30 on a dark November evening. The car was outside and wet and the garage owner was using a chamois to dry it off. I told him that I was not going to pay him until I'd seen the car properly in daylight. He wasn't happy at this and threatened not to give me the keys, once again after a few harsh words from myself he handed the keys over. The following day I could have cried… when I saw what they had done to it I was speechless (apart from a barrage of expletives). I drove first of all to an accident repair centre that was nearby. They looked at the car and told me that it had been "butchered" and that "garages like them give the rest of the trade a bad name". I drove to the offending garage at 10:30am and confronted the owner who went into great detail about how it looked worse than it was and promised this time that he would "do the car properly". He demanded half of the money for the original job and promised to discount the balance when he'd polished the car properly…. ! I told him to pucker up and kiss my butt. I also told him that I had extensively photographed the car and had been in touch with a local solicitor who was prepared to take the case on if after the 3rd attempt the car was no better. I arranged to take the car back a week later.

A week later I drove to the garage to find it locked. I hung around for a bit and nobody came to open up. I asked around and nobody knew why the garage wasn't open. I came the next day, the day after that and then a dozen times over the next 3-4 weeks. The last time I visited, there was another guy waiting outside who told me that the garage had gone out of business and the owner had fled leaving unhappy customers and debts all over the place.

So, it wasn't for the want of trying to get my car sorted out and it's certainly not that I'm stupid enough to accept my car back in that condition. I was extremely apprehensive at letting them have the car again to do anything to it at all, but I was advised by a solicitor that I should give them 'reasonable opportunity' to repair their mistakes. After they went bust with debts all over the place, there was only one realistic thing to do - cut my losses and hope the garage owner doesn't start up somewhere else and ruin other people's cars…. or die painfully!!

The people who recommended him were devastated too. They had shown me bodywork repairs he had done for them and the work was excellent. I had apologies from them for weeks afterwards.

As Steve has said, I clay'd the car from top to bottom 4 times which carefully removed 90% of the 'buffed-in' lacquer. It has been hand stripped and aggressively polished (again by hand 'cos I haven't got a buffer) a few times and by the time I gave it to Steve, about 50% of the swirls and holograms had been removed by hand… if you think it looks bad on Steve's pics, you should have seen the state of it before! It looked like 'circle-swirled' stainless steel, some people said "it took some skill by an idiot to put such evenly spaced swirls all over the car".

Prior to this minor scratch on Morrisons car park, the truck was very well looked after. I pre-treated any stains, bugs, bird-crap etc and then washed properly (2 x bucket method), using AutoGlym to pre-wash, Sonax gloss for the main wash. I then used a paint cleaner (Meguiars) followed by Sonax premium carnauba to give it a glossy 'wet-look' shine. It's always had a few bumps and scratches because it is a working vehicle but it often drew looks from people and I was asked a few times "how do you get your car to shine like that".

I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Steve for doing a great job for a great price, in a little less than a day. I've got my baby back now and boy is she gonna shine!!

Since having it back it's had 2 applications of Sonax carnauba… I know it's not a perfect paintjob, I know it's not a Lambo, I know it's not gonna win any concours d'elegance but she's my baby and I'll wax her until I can see clearly enough to shave in the doors!!!

I won't name and shame the person involved because (wiping a tear from my eye... and looking for bucket loads of sympathy) I just want to forget it. All I will say about him is something in his business went badly wrong from providing a good service for a number of years to ruining my paintwork. He's not a detailer, he's a bodywork repair specialist (huuuuge difference) and if it hadn't have been for him overspraying the entire car with laquer - none of this would have happened..... you live and learn.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up mate.

I myself are a Vehicle damage assessor and it's very hard to get people to come to the bodyshop with full trust in the job.

Some of the jobs that are being put out to customers these days are simply unnaceptable. But costs are being cut and quality is suffering. I'd rather go out the game than put my name to a sub standard repair. 

It's simply not on yet a lot of them get away with it because a lot of the time the customer doesn't know what he/she is looking for.

Such a shame. Glad it's all sorted.


----------



## PeterUK (Apr 21, 2011)

/reeeally want to see the picture now; seems to have been deleted.


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

StuartCheshire said:


> Since having it back it's had 2 applications of Sonax carnauba… I know it's not a perfect paintjob, I know it's not a Lambo, I know it's not gonna win any concours d'elegance but she's my baby and I'll wax her until I can see clearly enough to shave in the doors!!!


Excellent pleased for you to have it sorted and in a condition your happy with


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

So this thread really wasn't anything to do with a Weekend Warrior!!!!

I must admit i would have been shocked as hell that anyone from this forum that Details as a bit of a hobby would have let the car go in such bad condition.....

Good turnaround but i'm a bit disappointed by the Pro giving the impression this was done by a weekend warriror.....

(and i Quote) *"This had been carried out by a weekend warrior who for the sake of this being a public forum I will not say who did it, but he is lurking on here."*

Maybe i'm wrong but i assumed from his post it was probably someone on here that does it as a bit of a hobby, and the whole thread was posted up to warn people off leaving their cars with "Amateurs" that only do it at weekends? Am I alone with thinking this??


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

agree with you nick, the guy previously had a good name, had his own business and came recommended - the thread title made me think it was a valeter on here with a full time 9-5 job and does this at the weekend for beer tokens.

still, you should never leave a car in that state and im glad it got fixed, nothing worse


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

nickg123 said:


> So this thread really wasn't anything to do with a Weekend Warrior!!!!
> 
> I must admit i would have been shocked as hell that anyone from this forum that Details as a bit of a hobby would have let the car go in such bad condition.....
> 
> ...


I sure many of the pro's can post work they have had to fix from guys who are on here and are hobbiests, I have one this weekend ! I would interpret the aim of this thread to educate folk, Dont get me wrong some hobbiests are fantastic, but there are many who are on here a few days...get a rotary and next they can do anyones cars, or they need cars to practice on etc to build their skill.....and in turn make a mess of it. With these type of individuals a "customer/owner" has no come back, it might be the case the damage in unrepairable and they dont have insurance, or many the damage can be repaired BUT the individual does not have the skill to fix it. Im not critisising the "weekend worriors" but i would say dont work on anyone elses car until you actually understand paint correction ! And make sure you have the correct insurance :thumb:


----------



## StuartCheshire (Jun 2, 2011)

*A couple of before & after shots*

PeterUK... some pics for ya....


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

StuartCheshire said:


> PeterUK... some pics for ya....


never realised how bad it was :doublesho


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Well we can all make mistakes. I thought it was a bad detail job.

So ho hum we all get things wrong, but I did get the correction right.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Well we can all make mistakes. I thought it was a bad detail job.
> 
> So ho hum we all get things wrong, but I did get the correction right.


Well I just had a right laugh reading his old threads, I guess they guy is real as he duffed up the car you detailed, other wise he was so odd I'd have thought he was a made up character.

I think theres a difference between weekend warriors and pros and I can kind of see where your coming from, I know a few sponge jockeys who are taking beer tokens for some really shocking attempts at detailing on their mates cars after a quick read up on here.

There was a post on here the other day I replied to from a chap who borrowed an undisclosed (unknown) kind of machine off his mate, bunged a yellow pad of unknown cut or make on it and then ****ed his paint up with T cut!.

Some weekend warriors however are long term part time Pros with insurance, web site, marketing, contract customers, tax registration and serious skill.

They just got swept into a serious career in facilities management before they realised detailing should have been their vocation .:thumb:

Ps blinding job fellow sponge bob avatar, you get bored of Randall


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> I sure many of the pro's can post work they have had to fix from guys who are on here and are hobbiests, I have one this weekend ! I would interpret the aim of this thread to educate folk, Dont get me wrong some hobbiests are fantastic, but there are many who are on here a few days...get a rotary and next they can do anyones cars, or they need cars to practice on etc to build their skill.....and in turn make a mess of it. With these type of individuals a "customer/owner" has no come back, it might be the case the damage in unrepairable and they dont have insurance, or many the damage can be repaired BUT the individual does not have the skill to fix it. Im not critisising the "weekend worriors" but i would say dont work on anyone elses car until you actually understand paint correction ! And make sure you have the correct insurance :thumb:


And booking in to the pro's doesn't guarantee a good job either. Dont forget about the BMW from Swissvax HQ that was all over here a few weeks ago and the terrible service he recieved.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Guys
I am a Weekend Warrior - if that means that I do not detail cars for a living. I am retired and do it as and when the opportunity comes up. I am willing to look listen and learn from anyone who can offer good advice. I happily call myself a weekend Warrior - or did - but it seems now like it is a tag that means CRAP DETAILER!!!!!!!!
I am a lot of thing but CRAP I am not. I do a very reasonable job for a VERY reasonable price and only come by recommendation. I do not advertise or tout for business so cannot be that bad.
I have happily posted up pictures of all the cars I have done on this and other sites and will contiinue so to do!!
I am not a 7K detail guy for lambo's and Bentley's but if someone wants their car bringing back to its former glory i am willing to put in the work to assist with this.
I think you are being a little harsh on us 'hobbyists' (Couldn't think of a better word)
By the way I did all my practice on mine and the wifes car before I took a single coin from anyone!!
Ming the slightly miffed


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Just remember, the Ark was built by an amateur and the Titanic by professionals.

I think professionalism is a state of mind, placing ads and charging for a service, doesn't guarantee a good service.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i take the points above as correct tbh we all know that humans make errors now and again whether we are hobbyists or pros. We all make mistakes at some point in time. 

From the pro's point of view given in this thread i take on the point of some being stupid to take on a job they dont have the experience or skills for at some point in time is it not better in someways to either say i cannot help you or recommend someone. 

If you have the skill though and the relevant other needs esp the insurance aspect then go for it! i dont see a problem in doing that. 

In regards to cutting costs with bodyshops i totally agree i had 2/3 for when my car got keyed in jan. Got some advice from one or 2 pros on here and the dealership where the car came from. The first one was to corporate for my benefit and ended with the car back with me because they were not happy with my pickyness in short terms. Went to the 2nd could not of been more different was more in £££ terms but i didnt worry about the job and overall they did an excellent job. Considering some of the recent bodyshop jobs i have seen on here i consider myself very lucky!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> I sure many of the pro's can post work they have had to fix from guys who are on here and are hobbiests, I have one this weekend ! I would interpret the aim of this thread to educate folk, Dont get me wrong some hobbiests are fantastic, but there are many who are on here a few days...get a rotary and next they can do anyones cars, or they need cars to practice on etc to build their skill.....and in turn make a mess of it. With these type of individuals a "customer/owner" has no come back, it might be the case the damage in unrepairable and they dont have insurance, or many the damage can be repaired BUT the individual does not have the skill to fix it. Im not critisising the "weekend worriors" but i would say dont work on anyone elses car until you actually understand paint correction ! And make sure you have the correct insurance :thumb:


Thanks for the reply! I'm sure there have been some bad jobs by "Hobbiests" or "Weekend Warriors" - whatever people want to call them but equally there have also been some bad reports & work done by "Pro's" that have been operating for a few years....

At the end of the day yes you often get what you pay for, but some people simply wouldn't get their car "detailed" when itcosts £300-£450 but if they get a recommendation by a friend, or a friend of a friend doing it as a hobby charging £100-£150 means they can justify the money so are usually then really happy with the results (sometimes I expect better then a Pro doing it 6 days a week as their main job, rather then someone doing it for the love of it as a hobby).


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

nickg123 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I'm sure there have been some bad jobs by "Hobbiests" or "Weekend Warriors" - whatever people want to call them but equally there have also been some bad reports & work done by "Pro's" that have been operating for a few years....
> 
> At the end of the day yes you often get what you pay for, but some people simply wouldn't get their car "detailed" when itcosts £300-£450 but if they get a recommendation by a friend, or a friend of a friend doing it as a hobby charging £100-£150 means they can justify the money so are usually then really happy with the results (sometimes I expect better then a Pro doing it 6 days a week as their main job, rather then someone doing it for the love of it as a hobby).


I do it because I enjoy it and am fastidious about my car and like to share that with friends.
I do a pretty good job for not a lot of money BECAUSE it is not my day job!!
I would not feel comfortable advertising that I was a pro detailer because I am not and I would not want to risk my skills on some of the top end motors we see on here.
I love doing bangers and everyday cars and seeing them come back to life. I love to see the looks on peoples faces when the family car comes back looking better than when they first got it and that is where I am happy.
Sure i have done the odd porsche (well the same one twice actually) and some new - ish sports cars but run of the mill is where I am happiest. There is the rubthough run of the mill will not pay £350 + for a pro detail but will pay £80 - £100 for their car once a year to get it ready for the summer.
I think there is plenty of space out there for BOTH OF US!!
Ming the Peacemaker
PS Here is my next job


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

nickg123 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I'm sure there have been some bad jobs by "Hobbiests" or "Weekend Warriors" - whatever people want to call them but equally there have also been some bad reports & work done by "Pro's" that have been operating for a few years....
> 
> At the end of the day yes you often get what you pay for, but some people simply wouldn't get their car "detailed" when itcosts £300-£450 but if they get a recommendation by a friend, or a friend of a friend doing it as a hobby charging £100-£150 means they can justify the money so are usually then really happy with the results (sometimes I expect better then a Pro doing it 6 days a week as their main job, rather then someone doing it for the love of it as a hobby).


Personally i don think you actually read what i written, I did state that there are some good ones out there an thats true, I could name a couple of who are as good as pro's, but thats not what its about.....its about the original post and the damage inflicted by the "hobbiest". You can defend as much as you want how good hobbiests are etc....then the original post was made up ?

What about these pictures:


























This was caused by a "hobbiest" on what would be classes as a show car, another example of someone with lots of confidence and little knowledge. Im not targetting the hobbiest, but to charge anything to work on someones car and you leave it in a state like this is nothing more than disgraceful and all these individuals are doing is hindering the progression of the term detailing.

You can argue as much as you want about my comment, but the facts are there.....some people who work on others cars and charge for the priviledge should not be allowed near any car.....if they want to learn, learn the right way, dont screw around with other peoples cars if you dont know what to do when it goes wrong !


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> Personally i don think you actually read what i written, I did state that there are some good ones out there an thats true, I could name a couple of who are as good as pro's, but thats not what its about.....its about the original post and the damage inflicted by the "hobbiest". You can defend as much as you want how good hobbiests are etc....then the original post was made up ?
> 
> What about these pictures:
> 
> ...


Agreed 100% - but - I have seen some crap gardeners - ITT's anyone - and rubbish mechanics who charge and should not be allowed anywhere near their tools.. I am retired cop and there were some crap ones of those as well I can tell you.
What is a little unfair I think is pointing fingersat a gorup.
I am sure that there are some very good 'hobbyists' and some not so good detailers but in the majority detailers will be better than hobbyists. The pics you showed and disgraceful WHOEVER did them, and I see nothing wrong with naming and shaming to protect others from such work, should throw away his polisher - or go to work in Tesco's car park - see other thread!!. that way WE all protect the good name of what we do at whatever level we do it!!
I have directed folk to detailers in the past if what they want is above what I can offer and that is the way it should be!!
Ming the Peacemaker
PS If someone did that to my car I would use the back of their head to get the swirl marks out :devil:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Personally i don think you actually read what i written, I did state that there are some good ones out there an thats true, I could name a couple of who are as good as pro's, but thats not what its about.....its about the original post and the damage inflicted by the "hobbiest". You can defend as much as you want how good hobbiests are etc....then the original post was made up ?
> 
> What about these pictures:
> 
> ...


Personally i don't think you've read the main point of this thread, and what i was trying to say......

This whole thread was about a Weekend Warrior (hence the title) BUT it's now come out that the actual work was done by a Bodyshop who had done a botched paint job in the first place....

I was trying to point out that the whole point of this thread is basically not right and that it's disappointing that the "Pro" who posted it was saying this was done by a Weekend warrior and came across as a warning to anyone thinking about going that route, when that's actually not the case at all and i would have liked to see the "Pro" come out and admit it was actually a fellow "Professional" albeit not a Detailer but actually a body shop.

This thread should have been called "Awful Bodyshop work" but by calling it "Weekend Warriors Work" has instantly given the impression to everyone that this was done by a hobbiest which we now know isn't the case


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I think what Robert is trying to get at is if you do it as a hobby do as just as that, dont take money for work you carry out unless you know you are going to do as good a job as someone who does it for a living, as the old saying goes "dont give up your day job".


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

abz001 said:


> I think what Robert is trying to get at is if you do it as a hobby do as just as that, dont take money for work you carry out unless you know you are going to do as good a job as someone who does it for a living, as the old saying goes "dont give up your day job".


You're missing the point too though, this WHOLE thread was about a HOBBIEST but was actually NOT DONE BY ONE


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

nickg123 said:


> Personally i don't think you've read the main point of this thread, and what i was trying to say......
> 
> This whole thread was about a Weekend Warrior (hence the title) BUT it's now come out that the actual work was done by a Bodyshop who had done a botched paint job in the first place....
> 
> ...


Fair enough I didnt read all 15 pages and maybe the thread title should have been changed if that was the case.......Ill get my coat :tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> You're missing the point too though, this WHOLE thread was about a HOBBIEST but was actually NOT DONE BY ONE


*facepalm* :tumbleweed:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I think what it comes down to is; it doesn't matter whether or not you're paid, unpaid, pro, amauteur, super elite master etc

All that matters is can the person competently use a machine polisher. If in doubt, check previous work! Although to be fair you're only as good as your last job so there are no gaurantees.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

abz001 said:


> I think what Robert is trying to get at is if you do it as a hobby do as just as that, dont take money for work you carry out unless you know you are going to do as good a job as someone who does it for a living, as the old saying goes "dont give up your day job".


I am not a detailer, just a bloke who sorts out scruffy cars.
As it is not my job, should I do it for free?
I am not a gardener but if a neighbour asks me to cut down their hedges, cut the grass and weed the flower beds I would expect to get paid. Not as much as a qualified gardener obviously but I would expect something. It is fair to say that a landscape gardener would do a better job than me but you would PAY for their services. The AVERAGE person however just wants the weeds pulling out. the AVERAGE car owner does not want a £500 detail but does want a £65 spruce up and nice smooth shiney paint.
I am more than happy with what I provide as are the people I provide the service for and all the cars I do come from recommendations. (Even the couple of £100 jobs)
I do not think I am taking anything away from detailers and if I was ever to do a job as bad as the one shown above I would GIVE my PC and polish away!
Ming the considered


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

As a fellow hobbyist...

Ming speaks sense! :thumb:

Andrew


----------

